

Ask HN: Which Java connection pool? - danieltoomey

c3po seems to be the choice
dbcp is coming back to life - has it?
others - bone?
======
tqh
DBCP seems to be a safe bet: [http://wix.io/2013/06/12/how-many-threads-does-
it-take-to-fi...](http://wix.io/2013/06/12/how-many-threads-does-it-take-to-
fill-a-pool/)

But I think the new connection pool in Tomcat might be interesting as well.

